# Oria-Vera-Turre (Almeria Region)



## DaveandLiz (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi All

So, our plan is to spend some time in each of the towns mentioned above with a view to long term let / buy.
Are any members on here that could give me a head start on what these towns are like.
We are a couple in our early 50s not looking for work but would like a good mix of Spanish / English, we both love eating out and the odd glass (or bottle) of vino.

Would like a small range of shops for general provisions etc etc.

Any help / advice would be greatly appreciated.

Have a great day.

Dave


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

DaveandLiz said:


> Hi All
> 
> So, our plan is to spend some time in each of the towns mentioned above with a view to long term let / buy.
> Are any members on here that could give me a head start on what these towns are like.
> ...


In the present economic climate, work seems to be way down the list of realisables. Why not take a look round each of those places using Google Earth Street view which enables you to wander up and down the streets, seeing what shops there are, schools, bars, restaurants, etc.


----------



## DaveandLiz (Aug 18, 2014)

Great idea I will have a butchers 

Thanks


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

We think Oria is a lovely little place. Mrs Doggy & I fell in love with it when we were doing our reccy of places to settle in (five years ago now!) but...... and it's a big one...... because of it's height it can get cold and snow in the winter. Beautiful as it is that was enough to put us off, we didn't come here to shiver & have to dig our way out

Turre is bigger, as is Vera, but we didn't get the same vibe from them. I think you'd have to see for yourself though.

The best of luck to you:yo:


Doggy


----------



## Robin McLaughlin (Sep 14, 2009)

Dear daveandliz
I can only comment on Vera & turre as I live in Vera area. My wife and I moved here permanent late 2013 and have not looked back since. Vera & turre have some lovely restaurants and bars, also a great mix of Brits and spainish. If you go to Vera look for Victors bar as that were everybody meets, pluse in Vera town you have both an iceland and lidl shops plus the normal shops. Turre has a Friday market and Vera has a saturdaymarket.
Hope this brief information helps you . Regards
Robin


----------



## DaveandLiz (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys much appreciated.

Dave


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Leave tomorrow morning for that area. Where is Iceland in Vera. I know it is supposed to be on the Vera - Garrucha Ctra but having looked on Google Earth, i can't find it but then, the pics may be too old.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

It's still Intermarche on google street view but it's now Iceland ......happy shopping!


Doggy


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> It's still Intermarche on google street view but it's now Iceland ......happy shopping!
> 
> 
> Doggy


Thanks


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Your chance of obtaining work is small. You need to speak perfect Spanish (not school Spanish) before you start looking for work. Best of Luck.


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

we have been here 4 yrs now near vera the people the area are great it just depends what you are looking for lots of bars restaurants with menu del dia from about 8.50 also a big plus is the weather hope this helps you


----------



## DaveandLiz (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi

Have no desire to work so not a issue for us.

thanks

Dave


----------



## DaveandLiz (Aug 18, 2014)

rangitoto said:


> we have been here 4 yrs now near vera the people the area are great it just depends what you are looking for lots of bars restaurants with menu del dia from about 8.50 also a big plus is the weather hope this helps you


Brilliant thanks Rangitoto.

Cant wait to visit.

Dave


----------

